# Suche JSP Anfänger-Links !



## NetPerformance (18. August 2003)

Hallo Leute.. 

Ich suche eine deutschsprachige JSP Seite für Anfänger !
Kennt ihr ein paar gute Links ?

Das beste, was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe, ist die http://www.jsp-develop.de  Seite.

Suche etwas ähnliches wie SelfHTML.de ! 

SelfJSP.de braucht ihr nicht zu testen. Domain habe ich mir zunächst einmal gesichert. Sobald ich irgendwo eine anständige Seite gefunden habe, werde ich die Domain weiterleiten ! 

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. August 2003)

Servus!

Schau doch mal hier:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials123229.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## NetPerformance (18. August 2003)

Hiho.. 

gut... das ich extra "DEUTSCHSPRACHIG" geschrieben habe  

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. August 2003)

Servus!

Dann schau mal hier:

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...m#RxxxJava170000256ServletsundJavaServerPages

und hier:

http://www.joller-voss.ch/ndkjava/notes/jsp/jsp.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## boelkstoff (19. August 2003)

naja sowas wie selfjsp wird es nicht richtig geben!

jsp heisst ja JAVA Server Pages und vereichfacht das ganze mit den Servlets.
Es gibt einige wenige befehle speziell für jsp, der rest ist pures java.

ich kann dir nur "goto javapages" (buch) empfehlen. sehr gut geschrieben und ideal für den einstieg


----------

